# Carrots



## Zelda (Jan 14, 2011)

Popper loves carrots. So far I let him chew on a whole carrot. Not a a lot at a time, he chews them I guess with the front teeth, it looks like a really tiny shredder mark. I'm just wondering if there is a way I could put it in with his food, Or perhaps just use them as a special treat. So far that's all I found he likes, except meal worms. I've tried apples, bananas, ground up boiled chicken. Any other suggestions what I could try for treats would be great to. He is such a fussy little guy.


----------



## allisonh (Mar 31, 2010)

You could hard boil some eggs and let him eat the white part (just not too much bc they are high in protein)


----------



## Melanie (Jan 2, 2012)

My Biscuit loves carrots also but make sure you cook them 1st . I.was told on here that they could choke on them otherwise. I just buy a bag of frozen mixes veggies and microwave a small amount as needed and she just loves it! 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------

